# التوقيت في المحركات



## bader_m (19 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
...............
اولا وقبل ان ابداء في موضوع و الاسالة التي سوف اطرحها على المهندسين و الخبراء بهذا الموقع الرائع والجميل 

احب اشكر كل القائمين علية من اعضاء ومشرفين الذين لا يبخلون بتقديم اي معلومه تفيد القراء و المتصفحين و الاعضاء فلكم منا جزيل الشكر والعرفان و جعلها في موازين اعمالكم .

...........

في عمل اصادف تصماميم كثيرة للمحركات تحيرني ولا اجد لها اجابة 
وعلى سبيل المثال التوقيت المحرك ( بين العمود المرفق و الكامات ) 
وهذا بعض النماذج منها 

..........
محرك كامري تويوتا 








(محرك بنزين)
سير التوقيت مصنوع من الربل 
ونجده منتشر في محركات الديزل المستخدمه في السيارات الصغيرة

..........

محرك باترول نيسان ذو ست اسطونات 







الادراة عن طريق جنزير حديدي ( عكس الصورة الاولى )

............







محرك تويوتا لاندكروز مديل قديم (1984-1991) 
الادارة هنا عن طريق ترسين 

............

السؤال هو 

ما الفرق بينهما ؟ ايهما افضل ؟ وما هي ميزة كل نوع وعيوبه ؟ 

تحياتي للجميع ​


----------



## marine_eng (19 يوليو 2007)

مزايا استخدام الكاتينه عن التروس 
1-سهوله نقل الحركه بغض النظر عن بعد المسافه 
2- ذات عرض محدود فلاا تزيد من طول المحرك
3 - طريقه مرنه لنقل الحركه
4- اخف وزنا واقل فقدا بواسطه الاحتكاك 
5- تتمتع بالمتانه الكافيه
6-امكانيه تثبيت طارات اداره اخرى مساعده تدور بسرعات مختلفه


----------



## bader_m (20 يوليو 2007)

> مزايا استخدام الكاتينه عن التروس
> 1-سهوله نقل الحركه بغض النظر عن بعد المسافه
> 2- ذات عرض محدود فلاا تزيد من طول المحرك
> 3 - طريقه مرنه لنقل الحركه
> ...




..............

اشكرك على مداخلتك المفيده 

هل يوجد كتاب اكتروني يتكلم عن انواع المحركات و تصميمها ؟ 

تحياتي اليكم ​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (20 يوليو 2007)

مشكوريين على المعلومات


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (20 يوليو 2007)

تختلف طرق توصيل عمود المرفق بعمود الكامات بحسب مكان عمود الكامات ، فإذا كان عمود الكامات فى جسم المحرك ، يكون قريب من عمود المرفق فيتم توصيل العمودين عن طريق الاتصال المباشر بين الترسين ، أما اذا كان عمود الكامات في رأس الاسطوانات يكون بعيد عن ترس عمود المرفق، فيحتاج الى التوصيل بينهما عن طريق كاتينة أو سير مطاطي ، ويمكن فى هذه الحاله ادارة أى جهاز آخر عن طريق السير ، وتحتاج فى هذه الحاله الى تروس وسيطة وشدادت ، وتتميز السيور المطاطية بظهور علامات الاستهلاك عليه ، أما الكاتينة فيتم كسرها بشكل مفاجئ وإن كانت أكثر متانة ، كما يحدث للكاتينة بالاستعمال نوع من الاستطالة مما يؤدى الى تغير فى التوقيت مما يستلزم تغيرها ،أما التوصيل بالتروس فلها عيوب التروس عموما من ذبذبات عالية الى غير ذلك ، أما ضبط التوقيت ، فيتم فى حالة التوصيل المباشر بين التروس ، بوجود علامة على أسنان التروس يتم التطابق بينها كما هو واضح في الصورة الملحقة بالسؤال ، أما فى حالة استخدام سير أو كاتينة فيكون هناك علامة في ترس الكامات يتم موازاته مع علامة ثابتة في رأس الاسطوانات ، وعلامة أخرى فى ترس عمود المرفق يتم مطابقتها مع علامة ثابتة على جسم المحرك ، ويتم معرفة هذه العلامات من الكتاب الفنى للمحرك ، أو من الكتب السنوية التى تصدرها جهات خاصة تجمع فيها مواصفات المحركات وصيانتها وضبطها وتصدر كل عشر سنوات .


----------



## bader_m (26 يوليو 2007)

A.mak


اولا 
اشكرك على مرورك الكريم و معلوماتك القيمة 
ثانيا 



> ويتم معرفة هذه العلامات من الكتاب الفنى للمحرك ، أو من الكتب السنوية التى تصدرها جهات خاصة تجمع فيها مواصفات المحركات وصيانتها وضبطها وتصدر كل عشر سنوات .


 

كيف احصل على الكتاب


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (26 يوليو 2007)

شكرا أخي العزيز ، الحقيقة أنا كنت استخدم الكتاب الذى كانت تصدره" chilton " وكانت تصدره كل خمس أو عشر سنوات للسيارات الامريكية ولها طبعة أخرى للسيارات الغير أمريكية ، ويمكن الاطلاع على مطبوعاتها على موقع Amazon" http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_1...0&keywords=chilton&rh=n:1000,k:chilton&page=1


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (26 يوليو 2007)

والاسم الكامل هو , "chilton repair manual " ستجد ما تريد ان شاء الله .


----------



## bader_m (27 يوليو 2007)

A.mak


الله يعطيك العافية وماقصرت 

تحياتي اليك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (27 يوليو 2007)

شكرا أخي ولا تنسنا من صالح دعائك


----------



## FAOUZI 1 (11 يونيو 2010)

لا إله إلا الله العظيم الحليم , لا إله إلا الله رب العرش العظيم , لا إله إلا الله رب السموات , ورب الأرض , ورب العرش الكريم

مشكور


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (31 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## jaouad418 (1 أغسطس 2010)

يعطيـكم ألف عـافيــه


----------



## chixoo0 (7 أكتوبر 2014)

عليا النعمة انتو مية المية و اسيادنا راضين عليكو :'d


----------

